
Trai’s decisions over past two years have hurt all barring Jio: Vodafone CEO - r_singh
https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/industry/telecom/telecom-news/trais-decisions-over-past-two-years-have-hurt-all-barring-jio-vodafone-ceo/articleshow/68161449.cms
======
r_singh
This is a topic that has had a huge impact on the company I work for. We sell
BSS software for SME ISPs, have a 30% market share in India, and have seen all
our customers looks subscribers after JIO's launch, which benefits from
endless loans, rule changes, corruption, etc.

However, most people don't seem to care. HN rarely has ISP related
discussions, except for when it is about net neutrality. If you have something
to share with regards to this, would love to hear more...

